# My Interview with Ruby Wax!



## stevelight82 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I got interviewed by Ruby Wax on Social Anxiety.

She is Fab! If I can do it, any one of you can! My SA was so bad 5 years ago that I hardly left home. Now I am empowered to help others with SA x

Steve


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

OMG - Ruby Wax is hilarious! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

That is awesome Steve! It's always nice to hear success and recovery stories.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never heard of her... Way to go!


----------



## ntl (Apr 4, 2009)

Inspiring stuff. Makes me more confident that I can get over it too. Thanks Steve.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

That's an interesting interview. You come across well and don't give the impression of having any kind of anxiety. It must have taken a lot of guts to face Ruby Wax and appear on TV! Good for you!

I remember the programmes she did when she interviewed celebrities and sent them up, but didn't know about Ruby's Room. (There are other interviews on other mental health issues there too, and if you can't view the videos, you can read the text versions.)


----------



## Franky (Nov 15, 2008)

That's awesome. Spread the word!


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

I've never heard of her before, but you did a really good job in the interview.


----------



## Halcyon Daze (Dec 22, 2008)

Awesome, thanks for sharing this interview.


----------

